# ACLU and the family



## Scott (Aug 30, 2005)

"When the state forces parents to be involved, the consequences are often catastrophic." -- Howard Simon, ACLU of Florida; Source: "In a Victory for Privacy Rights, Florida Supreme Court Strikes Down Parental Notification Law," ACLU press release, July 10, 2003 

"The state [Utah] will have to step up to prove that a polygamous relationship is detrimental to society. There's no denying that thousands of thousands are doing that here and will maintain that it's healthy. The model of the nuclear family as we know it in the immediate past is unique and may not be necessarily the best model. Maybe it's time to have that discussion" -- Dani Eyer, executive director of the Utah ACLU. Source: Alexandria Sage, "œAttorney Challenges Utah Polygamy Ban," Associated Press, January 26, 2004.

"The First Amendment creates an inescapable moral relativism, societal and cultural, for our nation taken as a whole. For example, I view homosexual sexual activity as not only not immoral, or sinful, or wrong, or undesirable, but as affirmatively moral, and virtuous, and right, and desirable." -- ACLU of Washington D.C. board member Franklin Kameny. Source: Franklin E. Kameny, "œDeconstructing the Traditional Family," The World and I, (October 1993): 394"“395.


----------



## crhoades (Aug 30, 2005)

We've all seen this coming...

From my signature...

I have no doubt that until our society is converted to a submission to God's word, is brought to think God's thoughts after Him, and willingly enacts laws against subversion to idolatry and blasphemy, the very idea of punishing such misdeeds will seem "rigid and problematic," But I think that our society should be changed, rather than the law of God. The justice of God's penal code (Heb. 2:2) should remain our moral ideal, totally apart from the rebellious and sinful evaluations of our society. The fact that unbelieving philosophers today deem the gospel "foolish" does not stop my apologetical efforts, and the fact that people today deem God's penal code harsh, rigid, or impossible should not stop my spiritual and ethical efforts to convert them to a Biblical outlook. Let God be true though every man is a liar (Rom. 3:4). 
Greg Bahnsen - No Other Standard 229-230

Psalm 119:126
It is time for thee, Lord, to work: for they have made void thy Law.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2005)

Very sad, not surprising. I think the First Amendment connection is worth highlighting.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 30, 2005)

that's what happens when people hold a man made document as infallible; others exploit the loopholes and justify everything under freedom of speech and freedom of religion.

Ooops, and what about a constitution amendment? sorry, " we the senate, and the house have no backbones. we are all invertibrates"

But comparing polygamy to homosexual marriages, I aptly choose the former.

[Edited on 8-30-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 30, 2005)

What's the point of families then? Oh, that's right! The ACLU doesn't believe in families. We should just all have love fests and pass acceptable children onto the state after we've weaned and potty trained them.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> What's the point of families then? Oh, that's right! The ACLU doesn't believe in families. We should just all have love fests and pass acceptable children onto the state after we've weaned and potty trained them.



From Plato's Republic. The Democracy.

*And now what is their manner of life, and what sort of a government have

they? for as the government is, such will be the man.



Clearly, he said.



In the first place, are they not free; and is not the city full of

freedom and frankness -- a man may say and do what he likes?



'Tis said so, he replied.



And where freedom is, the individual is clearly able to order for

himself his own life as he pleases?



Clearly.



Then in this kind of State there will be the greatest variety of human

natures?



There will.



This, then, seems likely to be the fairest of States, being an

embroidered robe which is spangled with every sort of flower. And just

as women and children think a variety of colours to be of all things

most charming, so there are many men to whom this State, which is

spangled with the manners and characters of mankind, will appear to be

the fairest of States.



Yes.



Yes, my good Sir, and there will be no better in which to look for a

government.



Why?



Because of the liberty which reigns there -- they have a complete

assortment of constitutions; and he who has a mind to establish a State,

as we have been doing, must go to a democracy as he would to a bazaar at

which they sell them, and pick out the one that suits him; then, when he

has made his choice, he may found his State.



He will be sure to have patterns enough."*


The ACLU is in a league with pagans, since they are definitely trying to implement the above.

oh well, a pagan nation.


----------

